# ical subscription for cubing competitions?



## panyan (Apr 14, 2009)

i wonder if any of you who can code and know enough about cubing competitions can make an ical calendar and upload it to icalshare? it would be really nice, but i dont skill/knowhow.

thanks


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2009)

Lucas has already done this. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10153


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Lucas has already done this.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10153


And until this thread, it was the only result returned whoen you search the forum for "iCal"

Anyhow, I set up Mathematica scripting for this a week ago, so it's easy for me to keep it up to date.


----------

